# bye bye Navy!



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

where are all out Navy ships?... see the link from todays sun newspaperhttp://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007040788,00.html


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Shhhhh! Don't speak so loud Billyboy. We don't want a certain South American country to hear about it - they may get ideas.


----------



## PeterG (Aug 26, 2005)

29 surface combat ships. Disgraceful
Maybe Argentina invading again wouldn't be so bad - it would show the world how incompetent this government is, when we don't have a decent sized carrier, a handful of destroyers, a dozen or so frigates, and most of the army away fighting a war we've already lost.


----------



## Brian Twyman (Apr 3, 2005)

The RNZN is getting seven new ships this year.....maybe we will catch up with the RN numbers soon at this rate ? [=P]

Brian


----------



## AVD (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm glad i'm Dutch as we already have a better Navy[=P] 

Quote: 
Royal Navy commanders were in uproar yesterday after it was revealed that almost half of the Fleet's 44 warships are to be mothballed as part of a Ministry of Defence cost-cutting measure. 
Senior officers have said the plans will turn Britain's once-proud Navy into nothing more than a coastal defence force. 

Quote: 
Meanwhile the French navy, which will be far superior to the Royal Navy after the cuts, will announce before the April presidential elections that a new carrier will be built. 

Quote: 
A senior officer, currently serving with the Fleet in Portsmouth, said: "What this means is that we are now no better than a coastal defence force or a fleet of dug-out canoes. The Dutch now have a better navy than us." 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2007/01/05/navy05.xml 

http://forums.macnn.com/95/political-war-lounge/322968/dutch-navy-better-than-royal-navy/


----------



## Lindsay Bremner (Oct 30, 2005)

AVD said:


> I'm glad i'm Dutch as we already have a better Navy[=P]
> 
> Quote:
> Royal Navy commanders were in uproar yesterday after it was revealed that almost half of the Fleet's 44 warships are to be mothballed as part of a Ministry of Defence cost-cutting measure.
> ...


That says it all.
Lindsay


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

It seems that the new build of ships (Lyme Bay) is actually allocated to ummm....patrolling Lyme Bay..! All it seems to do is sail between Plymouth and Portland. Of course when the Napoli incident happened it was nowhere to be seen.!

Don't worry about the Argies invading the Falklands as we can deal with that...because half of our ex Navy is in Chile, so we can hire them back for a weekend..!

Tony Blair visited Plymouth a couple of weeks ago and declared that there was "no need for a naval base on the South coast"....he then visited Dartmouth Royal Naval College and declared..."what a fantastic naval tradition, history and presence we have on the South coast"...."d'head" springs to mind.....

Rant over...back to work...

Rushie.


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

AVD said:


> I'm glad i'm Dutch as we already have a better Navy[=P]
> 
> 
> Quote:
> A senior officer, currently serving with the Fleet in Portsmouth, said: "What this means is that we are now no better than a coastal defence force or a fleet of dug-out canoes. The Dutch now have a better navy than us."


And here I thought all of Europe aspired to the standards of the Danish Navy.
I was wrong?

Whats next? Eliminating pilot cutters and buy Mopeds with waterwings for the pilots?

Although I do agree with Tony on that it is silly to have a naval base in the south, that is way too close to Germany and Spain, should either of them decide to come back.
All navy equipment should be moved to the center of the Orkney's for security reasons. The side benefit would be that the navy would then be much closer to the development center for creel boats (equipped with used shot guns) which will be all the "new" navy can afford in short order, at the rate the budget cuts seem to continue.

The whole thing boggles the mind...


----------



## JimWinsor (Nov 2, 2006)

Have you seen the shape our Navy,s in?Or the whole Military for that matter.Last night,s news was don,t bye new transport planes keep on renting them!!


----------

